# what a genius table



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

this might be my next project


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Neat design Bob. I invited the creator to come join us.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very well thought out and constructed. Excellent.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Mike said:


> Neat design Bob. I invited the creator to come join us.


you might have a problem inviting this one. But you can trust the Germans to make things complicated (lol)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=20&v=jwUFpq30MqQ

I suddenly feel very inadequate


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Pretty cool. I did think, after all that engineering, that a person should not have to reach around the back of the table to turn it off.

Now to figure out why I would need such a thing. I'm sure someday I'll wish I had paid better attention.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> Very well thought out and constructed. Excellent.


that it is...
nice job on the splines too...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sunnybob said:


> you might have a problem inviting this one. *But you can trust the Germans to make things complicated *(lol)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=20&v=jwUFpq30MqQ
> 
> I suddenly feel very inadequate


that is an understatement...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Considering that you can do just about anything on the MLCS horizontal router table with the tilting top($200) and a plunge router with a dust collection adapter the German table seems a bit abstract.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

LBussy said:


> Pretty cool. I did think, after all that engineering, that a person should not have to reach around the back of the table to turn it off.
> 
> Now to figure out why I would need such a thing. I'm sure someday I'll wish I had paid better attention.


cheat...
use a bird's mouth bit...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Mike said:


> Considering that you can do just about anything on the MLCS horizontal router table with the tilting top($200) and a plunge router with a dust collection adapter the German table seems a bit abstract.


amazing, I've spent hours researching tables on you tube, and never seen this one.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Mike said:


> Considering that you can do just about anything on the MLCS horizontal router table with the tilting top($200) and a plunge router with a dust collection adapter the German table seems a bit abstract.


Yeah but buy vs. make ... that's no context for a lot of people.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, you can build a copy of the MLCS table. 

Several forums members have.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Mike said:


> Lee, you can build a copy of the MLCS table.
> 
> Several forums members have.


One insurmountable obstacle at a time please. I have the new router, I have the plate, I have the bits. Waiting till I can go get some of that HPL plywood. The local store doesn't have any, but I understand there's a few other stores not too far away that do.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Mike said:


> Considering that you can do just about anything on the MLCS horizontal router table with the tilting top($200) and a plunge router with a dust collection adapter the German table seems a bit abstract.


Mike...I've looked at this table many times and have passed it by...

Wondering if the weight of the router curves the plate holding it horizontal...? I'm thinking the 1617 or the Triton specifically...

Any experiences or stories to tell...?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, BJ (BobJ3) used one of these tables for years with no problems. BJ didn't have dust collection on his table. Since it is lighter weight I would go with the 1617 in the fixed base with the dust collection adapter. This has all the power you will need. The router shown in the German video was the Euro version of the 1617EVS.(GOF1600)


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Mike said:


> Nick, BJ (BobJ3) used one of these tables for years with no problems. BJ didn't have dust collection on his table. Since it is lighter weight I would go wifth the 1617 in the fixed base with the dust collection adapter. This has all the power you will need. The router shown in the German video was the Euro version of the 1617EVS.(GOF1600)


Thanks, Mike...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> that is an understatement...


"Über alles Deutschland" >:wink:>


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

O.K. Now that's just cool!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> "Über alles Deutschland" >:wink:>



ja, das ist alles, was Deutsch
aber was ist mit dem Bier und Wurst. Pilz Kalbsschnitzel/jaegerschnitzel?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> ja, das ist alles, was Deutsch
> aber was ist mit dem Bier und Wurst. Pilz Kalbsschnitzel/jaegerschnitzel?


Dort gehen Sie, macht mich hungrig, wieder!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ein Hacker Pschorr bitte. Ich spreche ein wenig Deutsch.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Dort gehen Sie, macht mich hungrig, wieder!


Sie sind ein Dollar kurz und einen Tag zu spät.
Gerichte sind bereits getan.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike said:


> Ein Hacker Pschorr bitte. Ich spreche ein wenig Deutsch.


noch sollten Sie es schön zu decken ..


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

??? I shouldn't be nice and cover it?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike said:


> ??? I shouldn't be nice and cover it?


screwed that one up...
meant to say...
you should be nice and pick up the tab...


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Now where is that translator?


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very neat video. N


----------

